# Heading down to Stone Harbor



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey does anyone have any fish reports on south jersey...looking to head down this weekend, and wanted to hear about the hotspots, whats being caught and what they are catchin with....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hot spots*

Fishman, 
They have been catchin stripers at cape may point by the concrete ship, on blood worms. I heard they were catchin tide runner size weakfish in Avalon on bloods but I don't know where. They have also been catchin blues, black fish and striper in North Wildwood along the jetties, clams and bloods. Hope this helps...


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes sir!!! THanks Rudd, it's a big help. Hopefully the weather will hold out and we can get some fish on.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fishing Report*

To Funny Fish Man- Let me know how you make out this week-end. I'm fising Stone Harbor and Avalon next week-end. I'd like to know if the "Racer" blues are in yet? Thanks


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Well the blues were not in this weekend...cruised down sunday and got skunked. Well did get some skate...the rat of the sea. Fished the back bays and the jetties in the surf. Nada.

Weather was pretty crappy in the am but cleared up in the late am. Big wind was killing the bite. Used fresed clams on a fishfinder, plugs and some plastics.

Guy next to me was throwing a plastic, said a blue ripped it in half...but didn't see anything. Lots of anglers out and about. Heard of some catching of whiting (18") at the 30th st. bridge and some tog taken at the 8th street jetties but didn't see anything caught all day.

Hopefully the weather will be nice to you next week. Good luck!


----------

